# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Need to know post-estivation procedures

## Brett

So, tomorrow's the day I wake up my frog from 3 months of estivation. Just so I make no mistakes, someone please tell me exactly what I need to do.

----------


## Leefrogs

I don't know, but there's a list at the bottom of this post of similar subjects, read those, see if theres advice in there. Or PM kevin, he hybernates his frogs.

----------

